# Yo Mama's On Crack Rock.



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38_MwcGDNhQ

Classic Miami Bass.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 31, 2010)

I miss the days when you could make music about things you obviously don't know a god damn thing about.


----------

